# Human Growth Hormone (HGH)



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2012)

by Leigh Penman So, first of all, why is Growth Hormone such an attractive drug to bodybuilders? “HGH (and the IGF-1 that is a result of its use) is the only substance that can actually initiate hyperplasia. While the use of anabolic steroids can cause hypertrophy (the enlargement of existing muscle cells), steroids do not [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 12, 2012)

Very informative sticky.


----------

